# My Collection



## madpaddla (Dec 12, 2009)

So here is my display that I just put up.  This has been about 4 - 4 1/2 years collecting.  Thanks to Antique Bottle Forum and too many folks to mention.
 Sara, my g/f was the one who picked the order of displaying em.  Much appreciation to RHONA.  She has been such a help.  The rest of the display bottles are waiting for a display case.  

 These are what make me happy.  I have been excited all week to get these on the wall.


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 12, 2009)

very nice ben!! that case gin on the bottom to the right is sweet!! what does the blue soda say??


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awsome! A little bit of everything.Thats my kind of collection. Well done.Your girl has a good eye.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.  The Blue one is a J Wise bottle from Allentown.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is a shot of the pontil base on the pig snout case gin.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Ben, Nice glass, I didn't see that little multi-bubbled one there.  I also think the right hand case gin has a pig snout finish on it doesn't it?  I like that type of case showing.   Added on - now that I see the blowpipe open pontil on the Case Gin - I'm really interested in it.  RED  M.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2009)

Handsome display, Ben... Gorgeous gin...! Keep up the righteous work...


 Ron


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 12, 2009)

Great looking display and NICE bottles! Thanks.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome collection. A little bit of this and a little bit of that makes for a wonderful display.


----------



## DJFALLS (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice.  I gotta get me one of those salt glaze jugs.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2009)

Great bottles Ben,....Real tasteful display.                    Joe


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great Ben, nice variety of shelf worthy vessels!


----------



## potstone (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice display there. I like the different variety type collections.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 15, 2009)

WHAT A GREATcollection, displayed beautifully! []  BRAVO![]


----------



## glass man (Dec 15, 2009)

COLORS,OH THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS!!![] VERY NICE BEN! JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2009)

Ben ,
 Nice display!That cornucopia and urn flask and congress look sweet together![]


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice collection and display ,wow!


----------



## medbotls (Dec 19, 2009)

Way ta go madpaddla!  Keepin' them in a box is no fun.  They look great.


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2009)

YO BEN NICE VERY NICE!


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jan 2, 2010)

That is one very nice collection: small but perfectly formed! Very tastefully done.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ben, that display looks really nice! A couple of those bottles even look a little bit familiar to me! One of these days I`ll be over to see them and talk about where we`ll go digging this year.


----------



## ktbi (Jan 8, 2010)

That's just flat-out impressive....way to go Ben....Ron


----------



## div2roty (Jan 22, 2010)

Where is the jug from on the bottom shelf?


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for asking.  The jug is stamped:
 L & P Chase
 Somerset

 Thanks also for all the nice comments.  Much appreciated all.


----------

